# wholesalesuppliesplus.com



## mkor317 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi!

I am new to this hobby/hopefully business and have been purchasing FO's from WSP. How does everyone feel about this supplier? Should I go elsewhere? I also ordered from candlesupply.com but I just love WSP because it's free shipping.


----------



## newbie (Jul 3, 2011)

Many people are upset with WSP for their new prices and the fact that it was done in such a way that the new hiked up prices basically go to support the high shipping costs to other countries. WSP is trying to increase their sales abroad. I think a fair number of people stopped buying from them because of this practice, or at least minimized their ordering. I tried to find the thread where this was discussed but I couldn't find it. That said, many people did use them because they liked their FO's and other products.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been ordering from WSP for the past 5 years or so and I like them just fine. I have about 10 favorite FOs of theirs that I hate to be without. They've never messed up any of my orders and everything is delivered to me on time and in excellent condition. 

Having said that, Candlesupply (aka Bittercreek) is great, too, and so are many other vendors. 

IrishLass


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jul 3, 2011)

I just ordered from them yesterday and they charged me $4.03 for shipping, even tho it said that it was free.


----------



## carebear (Jul 3, 2011)

Did you make their minimum order amount?

Oh and BTW, there is NO free shipping. They just roll shipping costs into their product prices.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jul 3, 2011)

Probably not... it was 25.97.  Still at $4.03 and considering their price increases it's all the same anyway.  lol!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 3, 2011)

I used to buy from WSP almost all the time. I was very unhappy with the changes they've made in the past year. It used to be very economical for me to buy supplies from them until they started the "Free Shipping". I've slowly been going back and checking previous orders and comparing them to the new prices. I was stunned by the price jump on many of the items I used to order. I think there was only 2 items that actually cost less than previously and I don't know how long that will last. Now I plan to order from CF for oils and I'm checking out other sites for FOs & EOs. 

To be fair, there are several EO blends I absolutely love and these have gone down slightly in price. I will continue to order these EO blends from them. But I can only do that when I can afford to buy them all at the same time because of their $30 minimum. On the other hand, if they raise the prices on these blends then I'll have to stop using them.

eta: Here's a link to one discussion about WSP.

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... light=hoax


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow! I haven't needed to order from them for a little over a year now because I stocked up really good on all my FOs the last time I ordered (my handful of FOs are all I ever order from them). I didn't realize all the price hiking going on. I guess I should've read the e-mail newsletters they sent to me. Oh well- they're lost to cyberspace now. Good thing I save all my reciepts, though. I'm going to go back in my files and compare my reciepts to the new pricing and see if I need to make any changes in my ordering practices with them. It'll be a bummer if I do because I'm quite hooked on those FOs that I order from them. 

IrishLass


----------



## krissy (Jul 3, 2011)

i have always received good customer service, and prompt delivery on all of my orders and i love the fact that they have a little bit of just about everything. 

i will order a couple of things from them when/if i really have to, because i have fund them trustworthy in getting me what i order, but i will do my best to find another option first because i don't like how they lie about the shipping and how they stole half of my rewards points.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree they have good customer service and prompt delivery.


----------



## agriffin (Jul 5, 2011)

I used to use them.  And yes they have good service.  

But I think it's a flat out lie to use the words "free shipping" the way they do.  

Since their price increases I've sourced materials elsewhere and actually usually come out ahead...especially with packaging materials I used to get from them.


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree with Hazel.  I left WSP a year ago and they were my main supplier.  I can get most of what I need these days from Nature's Garden and other suppliers.


----------



## MissMori (Jul 7, 2011)

I purchased from them once years ago and got SO annoyed I vowed never to do it again.  What set me off?  Receiving 7, 8, sometimes 9 emails a day touting "sales" that were nothing more than annoying ads for non-sales.  When I asked to be removed from their email list they gave me the run around claiming they couldn't remove me from the list.  Kitten Love?  Really?  I must really sound stupid in my emails.  After a couple weeks of emails bouncing back and forth, I gave up and never got off their email list.  I finally blocked them with my email server.

You can find quality fo's and every other supply you need at dozens of other suppliers.  Don't let yourself get stuck with one supplier.  Shop around.  I never purchase anything for soap making without first shopping around online and off.

Fo's may be the one exception to the rule.  Have you tried some of the tried and true oldies but goodies out there?  Oregon Trail has the best Yuzu around.  SweetCakes is expensive, but IMHO, they are the best in the business.  I've recently ordered from SOS (first time ever) and was pleasantly surprised.  Check the fragrance review boards.  Purchase run of the mill supplies in bulk if you can and locally if you can.  Try non-traditional soap making suppliers.

Edited for typing.


----------



## photoshadows (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree with everyone else about the price hikes. If you can ignore that (and why would you want to?) they're a good supplier. They have fast shipping, good customer service, good products and a large variety of items, some of which can be difficult to find elsewhere. They used to have pretty good pricing, espescially if you weren't looking for 500lbs of 1 oil, but now most things have gone up way too much. To be fair, they do have some pretty low priced FOs too, but most of them have sky-rocketed. If you want to join many people on this forum in boycotting them, then you can definitely find everything elsewhere at close to, or less than WSP pricing, though it may take more effort than you want to put in to save a little cash. If you only need small quantities of something (but make sure it adds up to at least $30.00 or they'll charge you the difference), it may still be cheaper to order through WSP depending on where you live or how many places you'd have to order from to get everything you need. Personally, though I'm not happy about the price hikes, if I can only find what I need in the quantity I need from WSP and their pricing is best when shipping is added elsewhere (and I agree there is NO free shipping--anywhere), I am still willing to order from them, though I can't say I've done it. 

As an aside, they just sent out an email about the Customer Service Rep (the Owner's Mother) just having a heart attack and she is about to undergo bipass sugery so things may be slowed and the service may be affected right now. 

Sorry this was so long


----------



## carebear (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know about the illness, Photo - I no longer shop there so didn't get the message directly.  My heart goes out to her and the family.


----------

